# Thanks to the RGS



## GoldenGrady (Jun 5, 2009)

My 16 mo old golden and I attended the 1st annual SW MI Ruffed Grouse Society "Gun and Dog Event last Saturday in Three Rivers MI. It was a great way to "play" with our dogs in a less competitive/formal environment. We were allowed to keep collars on the dogs and each station was 1 hunter/1 dog. It had 4 stations, a long and short double water retrieve, 2 birds in a field, 2 birds in a wooded area and finished up with shooting 15 clay pigeons off a wobler on their skeet course. 
My dog did a great job, finding, flushing and retrieving every bird to hand. At the water retrieve, the shore line of the small lake was covered in lilly pads which made my dog a bit apprehensive as he was a little reluctant to charge hard in the water before he sniffed everything out to his liking being his 1st encounter with these. The 1st mark was short and he got it with no trouble, but after he investigated the lilly pads he seemed to get confused with the 2nd mark after going in circles 30 yds out. I recalled him back to the line and set him up for a blind retrieve, he took off on a line that was a little off track especially with the wind and the currents taking the mark out farther. After he had the distance behind him I stopped him with the whistle and sent him with an "over" hand signal to the left. He took the over command and retrieved the mark! I was very happy (although I would have hoped he took a better initial line) and it was rewarding to see the many hours of training put to practicle use under a different environment we were both used to. One of the regional directors ended up tagging along with me at the various stations and had some nice things to say about the way my dog handled which made me grin from ear to ear:. 
I would definitely encourage more events like this for amatuers like myself giving us opportunities to benchmark ourselves/dogs and apply our training in a friendly atmoshere. i'm definitely no expert, but I've thouroughly enjoyed working with my dog and I believe he loves it even more...Can't wait for the Upland and Waterfowl seasons this fall.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Glad you had a good time and you pup did well. 

We are lucky here in MI, there are several clubs/organizations that put on practice and fun events. My husband and I have met up with several clubs only a couple we are members of. I think it is important for the young dogs to be exposed to as many different areas, situations etc for training and other developmental purposes.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like kind of a neat idea. Do you have a rough idea about how many dogs/handlers attended?


----------



## GoldenGrady (Jun 5, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> Sounds like kind of a neat idea. Do you have a rough idea about how many dogs/handlers attended?


There were about 8 dogs/handlers. The purpose was to increase exposure and membership to the RGS, (I'm already a member). They had a reporter from the Kalamazoo Gazette there as well. Living on the other side of the state I have not seen the article yet, but I believe it was going to cover the event as well as the conservation efforts of the RGS. It was truly a "fun" atmosphere and we had the chance to interact with each other and talk dogs most of the day. It is always helpful to hear what others think and have everyone share their challenges and experiences real-time. 

Michigan is definitley a great place to run a retriever. Besides unlimited waterfowl options, it ranks among the top states for Grouse hunting opportunities. I know Goldens may not be the most popular hunting breed in the Grouse woods, but I was encouraged by the ranking RGS members that a Golden Retriever can be very effective option for a Grouse hunter like me. Just like our dogs, a little positive encouragement goes a long way for handlers too!


----------

